# push plates for 95 gmc half ton



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bought a Fisher 7 1/2 foot plow. Going to make my own pushplates to fit my truck because i cant find any. Could some one post a couple of pictures of theirs. I just need to no what they look like roughly and were they mount on the truck....


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

conventional mount or minute mount 2? 1/2 or 3/4 ton? 
I can see if I have a used one. Just took a MM2 off a 98 1/2 ton


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

half ton they are push plate 7138 for the mm / mm2

http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/29043.03_011509.pdf

they are a dime a dozen

but my guest is you buy a conventional plow in that case you need AR289E and they are rare but you can convert your conventional head grear to a mm1 by making a lower gear so you can mount it on 7138


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Conventional Fisher mount is illegal on that truck.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

2COR517;1077774 said:


> Conventional Fisher mount is illegal on that truck.


in wiche year they becom ilegal its 94 95 i tink


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any truck manufactured after 1/1/94 cannot use conventional mount plates.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

It is a conventional hydraulic plow...

Couple questions....

-Why is it illegal?
-Is it illegal all over the country?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard. I don't know the exact verbiage, but I believe the nuts and bolts of the issue is that no permanent mounted device can extend beyond the front bumper.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats kind of a bulls**t law if you ask me...whats the difference between me mounting my push plates and some big red neck (no offense) mounting a big cow catcher on the front of their truck? Its mounted know...well see how it goes i guess? Two chances right?


----------

